# Great Birthday



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

A litter of 12 fawn satins have been born Today its great news because it was on my birthday im very happy


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Have a happy birthday


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you tratallen  It was a nice surprise seeing the little meeces


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww I love little squeeky presents!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, what a lovely present, Happy Birthday!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, fawn babies! I want some too! Congratulations!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

congratulations and happy birthday


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday to you and your Meece!


----------

